# Three Americans Reportedly Kidnapped by 'Militias' in Iraq



## Disir (Jan 17, 2016)

REUTERS - Three Americans have been kidnapped by "militias" in the Iraqi capital Baghdad, the pan-Arab news channel Al Arabiya reported on Sunday, citing its own sources. 

The U.S. government said it was aware of reports that three U.S. citizens have gone missing and is working with Iraqi authorities to find them, a U.S. State Department official said on Sunday. 
read more: Three Americans reportedly kidnapped by 'militias' in Iraq - Middle East News

That's pretty much the amount of information that I can find anywhere.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 17, 2016)

There fate will be the same as always.  I'm sure the ones torturing and beheading them will post a video of it eventually.

It is the way it is over there.


----------



## Disir (Jan 17, 2016)

I hope not. Let's wait and see.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 17, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> There fate will be the same as always.  I'm sure the ones torturing and beheading them will post a video of it eventually.
> 
> It is the way it is over there.


After watching 13 Hours, I concluded nuclear weapons are the way to go. Nothing will change these assholes.  Make them disappear.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey Obama, start waving money around.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2016)

How many centrifuges do I need in order to attract Obama's attention.  There's room in the basement.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 17, 2016)

deltex1 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > There fate will be the same as always.  I'm sure the ones torturing and beheading them will post a video of it eventually.
> ...


At the end of the movie we see the wives of the wannabe murderers coming to claim the bodies...wailing and whining.  Good job Tonto.  And fug you ladies....should have thought about that before daddy went to work.


----------



## shadow355 (Feb 2, 2016)

Disir said:


> REUTERS - Three Americans have been kidnapped by "militias" in the Iraqi capital Baghdad, the pan-Arab news channel Al Arabiya reported on Sunday, citing its own sources.
> 
> The U.S. government said it was aware of reports that three U.S. citizens have gone missing and is working with Iraqi authorities to find them, a U.S. State Department official said on Sunday.
> read more: Three Americans reportedly kidnapped by 'militias' in Iraq - Middle East News
> ...




**** Work out when you can - pushups , situps and run in place. ****

****  Do math problems in your head. Close your eyes and if you can, repeat the topography that you seen on your way to your incarcerations site. Replay the topography and lay of the land in your head many times a day, in case you need it if you get to escape. ****

  Make the enemy think you are strong when you are weak and weak when you are strong. Make a circle, come around and ambush those that are trying to ambush you.
   #17--->   Rogers' Orders

  Pay attention to detail and be aware of your surroundings. Practice situational awareness.

   If you can, get your guards trust. You can use this much later on to befriend them. The commander will punish them......so you will be less a few pursuers.

Get as much rest as you can, massage your muscles if you have been immobile ( chained to floor, bed, bench ) for a period of time -  to help with blood circulation.

The bad guys will work on your psych. They will push your temperament in torture. Forget about home, and only think of yourself......your loved ones are not in a torture room, YOU are. They are fine, you are the one that is in trouble. Longing, worrying and hoping for your family, only makes things worse. The best thing you can do for them is take care of your own survival.

No news.....is good news.

  DONT ESCAPE if 100% success is not a viable option. You think you were in h*ll before, let the bad guys catch you after you have escaped. Escapes are not sudden, they are planned - so have a good plan, and a avenue of escape. Darkness, rain and bad weather aids further in escape. Fog, rain and snow hinders thermal imaging from the ground and aircraft.

The best plan of escape - is the one you keep to yourself. How do you not know that one of your fellow captors is not working for the bad guys - such as in Stockholm syndrome. Or they could just simply be a "plant"...a disguised captor,  from within the enemy party.

Keep yourself as clean as possible. This helps fight off infection, parasites and diseases. If you escape, you will need to be the top of your game, and fall ill during your "run".

When you rest in your escape. cover yourself. In a ditch, inside a rotted tree, the shallow side of a creek. In your rest, in case a passing guard would walk by you, they will not see you. The best area, is the area the enemy has walked though and not seen you - it will be declared "clear". So be careful of the "silent elimination of sentrys" ( for weapons - food - clothing ) . Let them return to their base, telling their boss they did not see you.

It is better to be cold, tired, wet and hungry.........than be captured.

  STOP......and think.......... when you get lost or have no answers. What ever you do......do it quietly.


   Shadow 355 ( Prior US Military )


----------

